# Horizen Phantom Tank, seems great



## HealthCabin (31/7/15)

Overview:

_Horizon Tech Phantom tank_ is an advanced and revolutionary sub ohm tank, uses the 

newest vaping technology. Well improve and perfect Arctic tank shortcomings .To prevent over-

heating under high wattage, Phantom tank uses the newest cooling technology.With mechanical 

cooling system, splash proof system, liquid recycle system , users will enjoy vaping at 30 W to 70

W to get a Optimum performance. 



_Phantom tank_ wrapped with Japanese organic cotton, 316 stainless steel wire. 5 ml liquid 

capacity. The tank body is made of 304 stainless steel . Inside the kit, DIY coil optional for 

customized coil building.






































From: http://www.horizone-cig.com/products_detail/&productId=160.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

That looks.... interesting, definitely different 

Am I reading this correctly? Stainless Steel wire for the coils?


----------



## stevie g (31/7/15)

much too long


----------



## deepest (31/7/15)

Thats what she said

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dirge (31/7/15)

Grimmgreen did a first impressions yesterday, seems okay, he loved the coil heads, but not so much the tank itself.


----------



## Chris du Toit (31/7/15)

@BumbleBee would seem so

_"Phantom tank coil uses 316 stianless steel wire...."_ found on the site, note its Stianless, not stainless so could be some new type of metal 

http://www.horizone-cig.com/products_detail/&productId=161.html


----------



## rvdwesth (4/8/15)

But it is ugly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (4/8/15)

How does one recycle liquid? or are they referring to how the liquid "cycles" in the tank?


----------



## AndreFerreira (4/8/15)




----------

